# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  اصلاح لغات شیرپوینت به زبان دری!

## alamdarehosayn

سلام
من بعد از تحقیق در مورد فارسی کردن زبان به یک گزینه موجود در مایکرو سافت رسیدم
*اون هم زبان “دری” در مایکرو سافت بود*
https://www.microsoft.com/prs-AF/dow...s.aspx?id=3411
خوب از لحاظ راست چین بودن و ۹۰ درصد فارسی بودنش ، همه چیز خوبه
البته تاریخش شمسی نیست که اون رو هم با ترفند نسبتا خوب ولی نه کامل جناب آقا مهندس احمدی
می شه حلش کرد
حالا سوالم اینجاست
از کجا می تونیم کلمات موجود در همین فارسی دری رو اصلاح کرد؟
مثلا کلمه هایی مانند *طلسم های پیکربندی* رو اگر بخواهیم اصلاح کنیم
از کدوم قسمت می شه اینکار رو کرد؟
از قسمت تنظیمات زبان و اکسپورت و ایمپورت نشد اینکار رو انجام بدم
راه دیگه ای رو می شناسین؟

----------

